# Word of the Day - Boondocks



## debodun (Jun 15, 2022)

Boondocks (noun) - a remote or isolated area.

People from a big city might consider where I live to be the boondocks.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2022)

I lived in the boondocks for most of my young life. Me, my family and my animals. Enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 15, 2022)

In the RVing world. boondock is a verb and describes parking overnight without facilities.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2022)

_Boondock Saints_; one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 15, 2022)

"The Boondocks" is where we live.....40 acres of dense forest, on a gravel road, 3 miles from the nearest town.  We like it.


----------



## oldman (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Bellbird (Jun 15, 2022)

I enjoyed the song Down in the Boondocks.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 15, 2022)

When I lived about 11 miles from a small town (the one I live in now), everyone who lived in this town thought that where I lived was the boondocks. That surprised me.

My mother, OTOH, thought anywhere outside a 15 minute driving radius of Atlanta (the part where the museums, restaurants, and cultural venues are) was "in the boonies". She lived in Decatur at the time, which is now a really expensive town which is really very close to  Atlanta.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2022)

I grew up in Cincinnati OH across the Ohio River from Kentucky, which we called the_ "boondocks."_


----------

